# Is the biggest slope ever climbed?



## Basque Power (Jun 27, 2008)

Aia in the Basque Country, I think is around 25%!!


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

looks miserable! i'm 200 lbs, me no likey climby!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

25% isn't the biggest slope...hell, aren't there some classics that have 25% on cobbles?


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

Brutal. According to Patxi Vila's cycling computer in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofucwvfMOew it's 29%.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> 25% isn't the biggest slope...hell, aren't there some classics that have 25% on cobbles?


I think Flanders tops out at 19%.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

damn! steep baby. 

I live near a wall like that and climb it weekly, but mine has broken pavement so you lose traction. Builds incredible power.

And I don't ride it after a long day in the saddle either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Ah, Flanders, I can't wait till classics season.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

yes, Flanders is my ultimate vacation:thumbsup:


----------



## Basque Power (Jun 27, 2008)

uouuuuu!!
View attachment 148630


----------



## Basque Power (Jun 27, 2008)

Vuelta al País Vasco 2008
Stage 5 - April 11: Vitoria/Gasteiz - Orio, 162km
View attachment 148606

View attachment 148607

View attachment 148608

View attachment 148609

View attachment 148610

View attachment 148611

View attachment 148612

View attachment 148613

View attachment 148614

View attachment 148615

View attachment 148616

View attachment 148617

View attachment 148618

View attachment 148619

View attachment 148620

View attachment 148621

View attachment 148622

View attachment 148623

View attachment 148624

View attachment 148625

View attachment 148626

View attachment 148627


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

That really has to suck.....I think if I were doing that I would be slaping a triple on my bike.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

roadie92 said:


> That really has to suck.....I think if I were doing that I would be slaping a triple on my bike.


Or a MTB gearing!!


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

love the facial expressions


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

that looks to take the cake. man what a grind. makes me glad its winter and i'm in the gym, off the bike...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

I am a flat lander right now by mid summer next year I should be back where there are some grades. Looking forward to it now but I think I have forgotten what its like to have several steep climbs between myself and the house when I'm already done in.


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

i live in north west ohio, my idea of a hill is local overpasses!!!! it's horrible here.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I just got back from my annual Thanksgiving trip to Arkansas, where I go in search of steep / large climbs. Fun stuff!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Basque Power said:


> Vuelta al País Vasco 2008
> Stage 5 - April 11: Vitoria/Gasteiz - Orio, 162km


The Giro is awesome. The Italian's LOVE making cyclists suffer and be tortured by the terrain.


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> The Giro is awesome.


It is. This thread is about the Tour of the Basque Country, though.


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

jmio said:


> i live in north west ohio, my idea of a hill is local overpasses!!!! it's horrible here.


So you're an echelon expert! That'll come in handy when racing in Belgium/Netherlands.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome pics, Basque Power!

JSR


----------



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

Basque Power said:


> Vuelta al País Vasco 2008
> Stage 5 - April 11: Vitoria/Gasteiz - Orio, 162km
> View attachment 148611
> 
> View attachment 148627


What on earth? Did that Lampre dude win on an uphill with tyres way too heavy to use by any serious pro or a recreational cyclist for that matter? I thought tyre weight is THE most important factor in winning a professional bike race. That's what I've read on the net or at least interpreted from what I've read on the net so it must be true. What is going on?


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

> What on earth? Did that Lampre dude win on an uphill with tyres way too heavy to use by any serious pro or a recreational cyclist for that matter? I thought tyre weight is THE most important factor in winning a professional bike race. That's what I've read on the net or at least interpreted from what I've read on the net so it must be true. What is going on?


Hahahaha, stop reading the internet... That's about as ridiculoous as all those obese weight weenies I pass on the hills... also, check the weather, Paves are perfectly recommended for a ride like that. I think the dude (Cunego) made his point. Try "the googles'' to see if you find other race secrets like that... shish...


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

You've fallen prey to the myth of the "climbing wheelset". An excellent marketing tool that has practically no basis is reality, only stretching the application of "physics" to the ultimate whim of the advertising copy writer.


----------



## yessl (Nov 1, 2005)

schimanski said:


> .... I thought tyre weight is THE most important factor in winning a professional bike race. ...?


As a public service announcement I'll highlight that the poster was being sarcastic here


----------



## gmtarr (Jan 17, 2007)

Canton Avenue in Pittsburgh, Pa is 38%. It's included in the annual Dirty Dozen race.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxWceFTkLRU


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

*36% canton ave in Pittsburgh, PA*

http://www.dannychew.com/dd-photo-1.html


----------

